

Ask HN: Is there any Python Dev Bootcamp? - shaohua

Just got rejected by Ruby guys at Dev Bootcamp... I really want to go through a ten week intense training on Python/Django, but can't seem to find one.
======
Kanbab
<http://10x.org.il>

Not sure if there will be another course coming up soon, but if you are
willing to live in Israel for 3 months, it's a great program.

------
pixiedust0327
Hackbright Academy is Python/Django focused, but it's women-only. So you have
a 50% chance of being in the right demographic.

~~~
shaohua
NO... Anyone wants to start one???

------
shaohua
I can be the TA, but can't be the teacher...

------
jkaykin
Let's start one

~~~
sharksforcheap
Would love to chat and help out if I can. I helped found Hack
Reactor(www.hackreactor.com) and have a bunch of take-aways from the
experience. Either way good luck in your learning!

~~~
jkaykin
Email is in my profile, let's meet up.

